# Help about Pioneer AVG-VDP1 (Vehicle Dynamics Processor)



## leo26gar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi, hope you can help me about two big doubts:
1.- Is there any other compatible multimedia head unit to conect this processor that not been a pioneer product (Alpine, JVC, Keenwod, Sony)?????
2.- The second and the most important, in the installation manual, says about the pink wire: 
*"Used to detect the distance the vehicle travels. Always connect the vehicle's speed detection circuit. Failure to make this connection will increase errors in GPS locator."*
so, if I have a Jetta MK1, with zero electronic components, all the components are electrical, having in know that, could or couldn't I install this excellent equipment in my project? Do I need a speed sensor or somenthing similar? There is some other answer or help that you can give me?, thanks.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Help about Pioneer AVG-VDP1 (leo26gar)*

2 - that's just to make the gps more accurate. Don't worry about it
I don't know of any other products, but I just wanted to point this out:
The AVG-VDP1 permits touch panel operation in conjunction with Pioneer touch-screen Audio/Video displays with a 26-Pin RGB Input, including AVH-P6800DVD, AVH-P5700DVD, AVX-P8DVD and AVD-W6210 as well as older Pioneer models such as AVH-P7600DVD, AVH-P7500DVD, AVH-P6600DVD, and AVH-P6500DVD. (Note: *Not compatible with Pioneer Navigation Systems, such as AVIC-Z1, AVIC-N3, AVIC-N2, AVIC-D2, AVIC-D1 or AVIC-N1)*
It's not actually a display unit, just a processor. Just want to avoid any mixup.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

it will ONLY work with a pioneer screen. No 2 ways about it.
and just like pat said, the speed sense only makes the gps more accurate, buy not really much more. You should be able to find a speed pulse generator, directed makes one, i believe, and that MIGHT be the part to get.


----------



## leo26gar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help about Pioneer AVG-VDP1 (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_2 - that's just to make the gps more accurate. Don't worry about it
I don't know of any other products, but I just wanted to point this out:
The AVG-VDP1 permits touch panel operation in conjunction with Pioneer touch-screen Audio/Video displays with a 26-Pin RGB Input, including AVH-P6800DVD, AVH-P5700DVD, AVX-P8DVD and AVD-W6210 as well as older Pioneer models such as AVH-P7600DVD, AVH-P7500DVD, AVH-P6600DVD, and AVH-P6500DVD. (Note: *Not compatible with Pioneer Navigation Systems, such as AVIC-Z1, AVIC-N3, AVIC-N2, AVIC-D2, AVIC-D1 or AVIC-N1)*
It's not actually a display unit, just a processor. Just want to avoid any mixup.

Thank you very much Pat, you relax me about the speed control, and about your transcription of the Pioneer web, I knew that, but I think that Pioneer never gonna say that his products are compatible with other brands, I wanted that, maybe somoeone have the same product and have it connected to an Alpine touchscreen like the W-805 or something like this. Regards.


----------



## leo26gar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_it will ONLY work with a pioneer screen. No 2 ways about it.
and just like pat said, the speed sense only makes the gps more accurate, buy not really much more. You should be able to find a speed pulse generator, *directed makes one*, i believe, and that MIGHT be the part to get.

Thanks blazerpounds, but the part that I put bold and italic, is the part that I dont understand, can you explain me it like a kinder garden kid???? regards


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (leo26gar)*

http://www.directed.com/
purchaser/developer of many mobile electronic gadgets, and ruin-er of several great car audio companies


----------



## leo26gar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi, Im here making alive a dead post, BUT, in this time I couldn´t find a brand new or better said NOS, 2 din avh-p6000dvd, avh-p6800dvd head unit to play my avg-vdp1, but searching on the web, I see a you tube video, where shows an avh-p3200bt head unit playing a avg-vdp1, this head unit is a 2011 or 2010 model, so, there is an other 2010 or 2011 model compatible with the vdp1 processor? somebody has tried with some 2din '10 or '11 unit? thanks a lot again.

Regards

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME9tjTec0GI&feature=related


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

Ridiculous I was part of this thread that long ago. I have no idea about the thread necromancers question though.


----------



## leo26gar (Apr 24, 2008)

blazerpounds said:


> Ridiculous I was part of this thread that long ago. I have no idea about the thread necromancers question though.


Si no vas a aportar nada, no postees, gracias por nada. inga ur azz


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

No leer Los otros posts ESA? No tienes el coneccion de 26 pin RGB, no jalarse. 

I was just pointing out that post is over 4 years old bro, I was a part of it so take your mierda attitude and make a burrito out of it and eat it


----------



## leo26gar (Apr 24, 2008)

blazerpounds said:


> No leer Los otros posts ESA? No tienes el coneccion de 26 pin RGB, no jalarse.
> 
> I was just pointing out that post is over 4 years old bro, I was a part of it so take your mierda attitude and make a burrito out of it and eat it


CHEERS MY DEAR FRIEND!!!!!!! :beer::beer:


----------

